# New here and thought I should say hi



## Patterdale (Mar 16, 2008)

Removed due to journalist intrusion!

Patterdale
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jenny
Welcome to the site- I'm sure that you'll find support on here, whatever you decide to do with regards TTC/tx.

Lx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Jenny!
You've definitely come to the right place for support.
Good luck with your decision and hope the bloods / investigation into your polycystic ovaries goes well and is a positive outcome.  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Jenny and welcome,

A month off travelling around with your campervan sounds fantastic....sometimes getting made redundant can actually be a good thing can't it? 

Good luck with your tests etc - let us know how you get on - where are you going to have your tx?

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jenny I don't know about PCOS and PCO but there is a thread for PCOS and fibroids as well
Good luck
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Jenny,

Welcome to our world!  You've found the right place, the ladies here are so warm and supportive, someone can always relate to feelings emotions etc.

I agree with Laura your month travelling sounds like heaven - I'd love a month away from everything.

Take care, hope you're having a lovely weekend  xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Jenny

Welcome to the gang!!  It has already been said but this site is really tops and the girls are so supportive!!  The campervan trip sounds superb.  If you make it up to Scotland you must give me a shout ! 

..Di


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Jenny - welcome to the board and hope that you have a lovely time on your campervan holiday! Katiexx


----------

